# Co se stalo nového



## slavic_one

*Co sa stalo nové*

Zdravím!
Na koncertě Čechomoru to překládali jako "What happened next". Nemělo by to bejt jak "What happened new" nebo jednoduše "What's new"?


----------



## Jana337

Ta věta není úplně česká, ale s překladem máš pravdu - what's new?


----------



## Colei che...

Hi.
Is it gramatically correct to say just "*co nového*"? Or it is a slang form?


----------



## Drako

Čau,
I'm afraid that your post doesn’t contain enough context for a certain answer. Can you specify your question a bit more?


----------



## Colei che...

Drako said:


> Čau,
> I'm afraid that your post doesn’t contain enough context for a certain answer. Can you specify your question a bit more?


Čau!
I can give you a simlpy example: today, at work, a friend who was out for work came back to the office and said something like "Tak, co nového?" 
I think it's just a short form for "Co se stalo nového", but I don't know if it's correct in Czech.


----------



## Jana337

It's a short form of "co je nového". Not really ungrammatical, just colloquial.


----------

